# What is this nonsense??



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone else receive this email? Very vague as usual. Passengers will have to have a lot of trust which I'm not quite sure they have. Anyone have any more info on how this works?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm guessing that they are trying to cut their merchant fees. As a consumer why would I care about being charged 3 small times as opposed to once for all?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well it depends how it rolls out. Are they going to still give them upfront pricing every time they order? Are they going to guarantee an minute in mile rate when they order the first ride that's guaranteed throughout the day? Are they going to run it like they did the express pass or whatever it was where they were guaranteed nosurge? All of these things ultimately will affect the drivers pay


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

At first I thought this was some sort of a promo similar to ride pass, where the rider pays a flat fee for unlimited rides, and the driver still gets paid the same for the miles and time. Instantly had me thinking of ways that a driver can game the system, but turns out as a previous post mentioned, probably a way to save on merchant fees.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm guessing that they are trying to cut their merchant fees.


Nailed it. Typical Lyft/Uber spin, do something to benefit themselves and try to portray it as something good for "You". :roflmao:


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Desperate to prove continuous profit for the next quarter.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

But do they really think that vague of an email is going to convince passengers to to do it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Anyone else receive this email? Very vague as usual. Passengers will have to have a lot of trust which I'm not quite sure they have. Anyone have any more info on how this works?
> 
> View attachment 586907


Credit cards charge a fee per use.

Running a " Daily Bill " or " tab" and adding all charges up to one single credit card transaction
Only creates 1 credit card fee instead of several.

More money for Lyft to KEEP.



Daisey77 said:


> Well it depends how it rolls out. Are they going to still give them upfront pricing every time they order? Are they going to guarantee an minute in mile rate when they order the first ride that's guaranteed throughout the day? Are they going to run it like they did the express pass or whatever it was where they were guaranteed nosurge? All of these things ultimately will affect the drivers pay


PAX WILL CATCH ON
AND RUN UP HUGE TABS.
BEYOND THEIR CREDIT LIMIT.

THEN LYFT WONT GET PAID.
YOU WONT GET PAID.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Credit cards charge a fee per use.
> 
> Running a " Daily Bill " or " tab" and adding all charges up to one single credit card transaction
> Only creates 1 credit card fee instead of several.
> ...


Shame on Lyft. A pizza company would NEVER do this!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This Theory might work but it can't work if passengers can't get rides and here in my market that's a the real issue. This morning I had a passenger who waited almost 30 minutes for me on Uber XL. One woman trying to get to work at a gas station. Uber XL was less than basic Lyft. They were trying to charge her $78 to go to work. Now I'm not sure if she was able to get a driver if she tried but I'm consistently hearing there are no drivers available


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> This Theory might work but it can't work if passengers can't get rides and here in my market that's a the real issue. This morning I had a passenger who waited almost 30 minutes for me on Uber XL. One woman trying to get to work at a gas station. Uber XL was less than basic Lyft. They were trying to charge her $78 to go to work. Now I'm not sure if she was able to get a driver if she tried but I'm consistently hearing there are no drivers available


XL is usually not too popular on the weekdays. So, cannot imagine many drivers available. Lyft is more scummy than Uber. They steal the Prime Time and give none to the driver.    -o:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> XL is usually not too popular on the weekdays. So, cannot imagine many drivers available. Lyft is more scummy than Uber. They steal the Prime Time and give none to the driver.    -o:


My point is she had to upgrade to XL and even doing so on Uber, it was still half the cost of what Lyft was quoting her on a basic Lyft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> XL is usually not too popular on the weekdays. So, cannot imagine many drivers available. Lyft is more scummy than Uber. They steal the Prime Time and give none to the driver.    -o:


Goober does the same thing.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Interchange fees can be between 10% to as low as 1% depending on volume and amounts. I used to pay 1.75% per transaction when I had my business. This is significant for a company, but I am sure the CC companies will change their agreements in due course too, simply to recapture the lost revenue.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> But do they really think that vague of an email is going to convince passengers to to do it?


If you re-read their email, you'll realize that all pax are auto-enrolled in this feature, and need to go to settings to turn it off.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

There’s a new trick by Gryft too.
See attached files. 
What happens is they move the Pin in a place where it’s impossible to park at, at the entrance usually to a hospital. Then you’re not eligible for the no show fee, because you moved - to drive up to the actual door to pick up a person.
Gryft then pockets the entire no show fee. 
They know half if not most hospital pings are no shows, and paid by insurance so likely no one will complain.

This is insidious greed if not straight fraud.

It happened twice to me and in neither case I got the cancel fee.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Nailed it. Typical Lyft/Uber spin, do something to benefit themselves and try to portray it as something good for "You". :roflmao:


But, but, but, but.....Uber & Lyft would never lie about anything!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> There's a new trick by Gryft too.
> See attached files.
> What happens is they move the Pin in a place where it's impossible to park at, at the entrance usually to a hospital. Then you're not eligible for the no show fee, because you moved - to drive up to the actual door to pick up a person.
> Gryft then pockets the entire no show fee.
> ...


I've had another ill pinned pin at a hospital yesterday. Now they all are.


----------

